# Is the HR34 RF Compatible?



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

My sister just had Genie installed. Is the HR34 receiver capable of RF remote? The installer said no and I didn't see the RF option in the Remote setup area. The remote that came with the HR34 was an RC65X and I see that there is an RC65RX remote available. She has an RC64R remote which was used with the old receiver.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes the HR34 will work in RF mode, the setting is under the advanced tab in the remote setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes The HR34 works in RF mode.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> Yes the HR34 will work in RF mode, the setting is under the advanced tab in the remote setup.


Thanks for the quick reply. Will it work with the RC64R remote or does she need the RC65RX remote?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dd5087 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Will it work with the RC64R remote or does she need the RC65RX remote?


the R means it will work


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yep on the R, the X means that it's a two way remote where the HR34 and HR24 can talk to it for programming TV, AV1 and AV2 settings without the user having to enter a bunch of codes.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Yep on the R, the X means that it's a two way remote where the HR34 and HR24 can talk to it for programming TV, AV1 and AV2 settings without the user having to enter a bunch of codes.


When it enters the codes, its not just taking your place in entering codes that already in the remote, but it actually enters codes the remote didn't have before. These upgrade codes aren't permanent, one reset of the remote and they are gone. Directv never has to replace remote for sake upgrading the library like in the past.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

"Edmund" said:


> When it enters the codes, its not just taking your place in entering codes that already in the remote, but it actually enters codes the remote didn't have before. These uprade codes aren't permanent, one reset of the remote and they are gone. Directv never has to replace remote for sake upgrading the library like in the past.


Always thought those codes were in the receiver. Learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

"Edmund" said:


> When it enters the codes, its not just taking your place in entering codes that already in the remote, but it actually enters codes the remote didn't have before. These upgrade codes aren't permanent, one reset of the remote and they are gone. Directv never has to replace remote for sake upgrading the library like in the past.


Just thought of another question. Is this only applicable with the HR34 & HR24 receivers or all HR receivers?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

dd5087 said:


> Just thought of another question. Is this only applicable with the HR34 & HR24 receivers or all HR receivers?


Just those in Hr series. Older Hd dvrs only list the codes, if they are in you remote, it will accept them via you entering them.

Also it has to be x series remote too, either rc65x, rc65rx, or rc65rbx.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I just got an HR34 a few days ago and I was pretty disappointed that it did not come with an RF remote. All my other HR's came with RF standard. The HR34 is DirecTV's flagship receiver, and they opted to save a few pennies on the included remote.

Any chance the D* will send me an RF remote if I complain about the install?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

PHL said:


> Any chance the D* will send me an RF remote if I complain about the install?


The only way to know the answer to that is for you to call and ask.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

PHL said:


> I just got an HR34 a few days ago and I was pretty disappointed that it did not come with an RF remote. All my other HR's came with RF standard. The HR34 is DirecTV's flagship receiver, and they opted to save a few pennies on the included remote.
> 
> Any chance the D* will send me an RF remote if I complain about the install?


My understanding is that it's up to the installer if the location of a HD STB requires a RF remove vs. the IR model, with IR being the default to be handed out. As the other responded said all you can do is call and see what you can get.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

If they won't give you one just check Google, they go for anywhere between $15 and $25.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I'm not going to deal with CS, because it's probably more trouble than it's worth. Besides, it might cause some grief for the installer, who did nothing wrong. I ordered one off ebay for $7.00 shipped.


----------

